# Preamplificar tornamesa sin la correccion RIAA



## Vlad (Sep 29, 2008)

Hola

Estoy buscando un preamplificador para tornamesa pero que no haga la correccion RIAA.

La idea es pasar discos de vinil a CD, pero para esto me parece mejor hacer la ecualizacion RIAA ya en el archivo digital por medio de la computadora.

Como es para grabar y retocar despues no necesito la ecualizacion, el proble es que no se si un preamplificador para microfono sirve (por lo de la ganancia, inpedancia de entrada, etc) y un previo de linea tiene muy poca ganancia.

Algun circuito que puedan recomendarme?

Como modifico un previo de phono para quitarle la ecualizacion RIAA?

Gracias


----------



## crimson (Sep 29, 2008)

Hola, podés armar este preamplificador, que es el de Rodd Elliot, pero sin la ecualización RIAA, tiene los 47K necesarios para adaptar la impedancia de entrada de la cápsula y al tener 2 integrados para lograr la ganancia necesaria, tiene menos nivel de soplido. Suerte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2008)

Vlad dijo:
			
		

> ......Estoy buscando un preamplificador para tornamesa pero que no haga la correccion RIAA.
> 
> La idea es pasar discos de vinil a CD, pero para esto me parece mejor hacer la ecualizacion RIAA ya en el archivo digital por medio de la computadora.
> 
> Como es para grabar y retocar despues no necesito la ecualizacion, el proble es que no se si un preamplificador para microfono sirve (por lo de la ganancia, inpedancia de entrada, etc) y un previo de linea tiene muy poca ganancia........



Me parece un despropósito, si lees 100 "temas" tendrás que procesar digitalmente 100 "temas".

Cuando una sencilla equalización RIIA lo hace al "vuelo", mientras lo reproduces, lo amplifica y le da "Forma" dejándolo listo para grabar.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 29, 2008)

Si conectamos directamente un giradiscos a un grabador digital sin más, no estaremos aplicando esa correción RIAA y el resultado será pobre. Aunque lo más habitual es recurrir a los previos phono para pasar vinilos al medio digital y solventar este problema, hay una manera de hacerlo recurriendo a la EQ, y de todas maneras, utilices previos o no, tiene interés conocer las cifras para entender el estándar RIAA.

Con un ecualizador de tercio de octava (31 bandas) como el FreeFilter de Steinberg y otros, puede dibujarse la curva de ecualización RIAA. Como verás, los valores son extremos en la zona de graves y agudos, llegando a +19.36 db y -19.95 (siempre hablando de la curva RIIA que se emplea en reproducción, no en grabación). Aunque el margen de atenuación o ganancia del ecualizador no sea suficiente, si se emplea un ecualizador software y no se necesita que opere en tiempo real, se pueden hacer varias pasadas, es decir, procesar el archivo varias veces. La suma de las ganancias (o atenuaciones) en dB de todas las pasadas en cada banda dará la ganancia (o atenuación) total de la banda.

Algunos ecualizadores software, como el mencionado FreeFilter, son de fase lineal, y por tanto no producen distorsión de fase. De cualquier forma, las distorsiones de fase siempre se pueden evitar aplicando una variante del método que acabo de comentar. Se hace primero una pasada con el eq, aplicando la mitad de las ganancias o atenuaciones que se desean. Luego, se aplica una inversión temporal al archivo, de forma que el final del archivo pase al principio y viceversa. Entonces, se vuelve a ecualizar con las mismas ganancias o atenuaciones que en el primer paso. Por último, se vuelve a realizar una inversión temporal del archivo. Con este procedimiento, se realiza una ecualización sin distorsiones de fase ni retardos.

Si puedes, utiliza una resolución de 24 bits tanto al grabar del vinilo como al realizar la ecualización RIIA. Después de la ecualización RIIA, puedes realizar una normalización de pico y a continuación, si quieres, convertir a 16 bits aplicando dither. También vigila que no se produzca sobrecarga ni antes ni después de la ecualización. En la siguiente tabla tienes las frecuencias a la izquierda y la ganancia o atenuación RIAA a la derecha:
Hz 	RIAA
20 	19.36
22 	19.24
25 	19.04
28 	18.83
31 	18.61
35 	18.29
39 	17.96
44 	17.54
49 	17.12
55 	16.61
62 	16.02
70 	15.37
79 	14.67
89 	13.93
100 	13.18
110 	12.54
120 	11.94
130 	11.38
150 	10.36
170 	9.46
190 	8.67
210 	7.97
240 	7.04
270 	6.25
300 	5.57
340 	4.80
380 	4.16
430 	3.49
480 	2.93
540 	2.38
610 	1.86
680 	1.43
760 	1.02
850 	0.63
950 	0.26
1100 	-0.23
1200 	-0.52
1300 	-0.79
1500 	-1.31
1700 	-1.80
1900 	-2.27
2100 	-2.73
2400 	-3.39
2700 	-4.04
3000 	-4.65
3400 	-5.43
3800 	-6.17
4300 	-7.02
4800 	-7.82
5400 	-8.70
6100 	-9.64
6800 	-10.50
7600 	-11.39
8500 	-12.30
9500 	-13.22
11000 	-14.44
12000 	-15.17
13000 	-15.85
15000 	-17.07
17000 	-18.14
19000 	-19.09
21000 	-19.95


----------



## Vlad (Sep 29, 2008)

Hola

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas tan oportunas.

Efectivamente usar el previo de phono con correccion es la forma mas facil, pero no es tan presisa como ecualizar mediante software.
Lamentablemente no dispongo de un previo de phono que cumpla con los estandares de la RIAA (el margen de error en la ecualizacion debe ser menor a +- 0.2dB), actualmente los circuitos que he encontrado y los previos que estan  al alcanse de mi bolsillo no cumplen ni de serca este standard, sin mencionar que algunos tienen una SNR bastatnte baja, entre otros defectos.
Entonces para poder tener la certeza de que la correccion es lo mas presiso posible, me parece mejor hacerlo en digital.


Crimson
tu hiziste esa adaptacion del circuito de ESP Audio?
me puede explicar que hiziste y si lo has probado?


Fernandoae
Gracias esta información me es muy util. Pero tengo otra duda como se si un software tiene ecualizador de fase lineal (que es fase lineal?)?
que es dither?
Encontre que el software audacity tiene ecualizador con las ecualizaciones de las disqueras por defecto, se puede aplicar la correcion de la RIAA, de la RCA victor, Columbia LP, etc. con un par de clics del raton en una sola pasada (aparentemente). o tambien se puede dibujar una curva manualmente, pero como puedo saber como efectua la ecualizacion o si el resultado difiere del metodo que tu propones?
puedes describirme este metodo un poco mas afondo con un ejemplo con algun software?
(o en su defecto recomendarme alguna pagina de internet o bibliografía)

Alguiien me podría recomendar algun previo adecuado para este fin, buena SNR, baja distorcion, impedancias de entrada y salida adecuadas etc.

Les agradesco de antemano una vez mas.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 29, 2008)

http://www.iberalp.es/Descripciones/cubetec/herramientas_masterizacion.htm

Lo de fase lineal no se como explicartelo bien...seria que aplica la ecualizacion a tu señal de entrada pero sin alterar la fase de la onda...mmm....


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2008)

Pregunta 1: ¿ Cápsula MC o MM ?
Pregunta 2: ¿ Para que tanta precisión en la respuesta de la adaptación RIIA ?


----------



## Vlad (Sep 29, 2008)

Hola

La capsula de mi  tornamesa es de MM (las mas comunes). Aunque tambien me interesaría saber mas y conseguir circuitos para capsulas MC.

Otra ventaja de hacer la correccion en digital es no necesitar un preamplificador para cada tipo de ecualizacion, solo se necesita un previo para cada tipo de capsula (MM,MC) y la tornamesa adecuada para cada tipo de disco (pasta de acetato, vivil, etc). y así se pueden hacer el transfer cualquier tipo de discos analogicos a CD.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2008)

Aquí tienes 2 opciones, una adaptación "Pasiva" de fono a linea y un previo completo


----------



## crimson (Sep 30, 2008)

Hola Vlad, te comento que no lo armé como pre de cápsula magnética (honestamente ninca se me ocurrió grabar directo y ecualizar por software) pero lo usé como preamplificador de alta impedancia de entrada, buena ganancia y bajo ruido para un receptor de AM que hice hace algún tiempo, necesitaba impedancia alta de entrada para no sobrecargar un circuito sintonizado. De todos modos sé de un amigo que armó el ecualizador RIAA sin modificaciones, tal como está en la página de ESP y le anduvo muy bien. Yo personalmetne he hecho el crossover de 24dB y me funcionó bárbaro, parece una página confiable. Buscando por los CD·s tirados por ahí encontré los archivos de la plaqueta que había armado, te los adjunto. Suerte. C


----------

